# Storage Heater Settings Advice - Bedroom Setup when heat needed at night?



## philbio (26 May 2009)

Hi All,

We have an automatic Creda Storage Heater (TSR24AW) in our bedroom, I would like some advice on how best to setup the Heater. My wife has Multiple Sclerosis/Chronic Fatigue and needs the heating at night (approx 10pm-7am) and the offpeak tarrif runs from 11pm-6am. Most advice I have read so far addresses reducing the output at night and increasing during the day. I sort of need the opposite and don't know the best settings to use, the heat from the unit is required while it is charging. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Hoagy (26 May 2009)

A panel heater like this would be more appropriate for your requirements.
The storage heater is designed to delay its output, while you want the output immediately.  Turning the output knob to max setting will deliver the heat soonest but it will still be giving heat during the day as it's designed to do.
Assuming you have a dual tariff meter, all of the electricity used during the off peak hours is at the low rate, so running a panel heater won't cost any extra.


----------



## philbio (26 May 2009)

Thanks for the info, the problem is where I live (Australia) we are only allowed to run Storage Heaters on offpeak tariffs not any other type of heater inlcuding panel heaters so I am trying to mange the Storage Heater the most efficiently as I can (extracting heat directly from the core while charging and also storing some heat for later). I am hoping to find someone who is experienced in the heat management of one of these automatic creda/dimplex units.


----------

